# Marimo Moss and Ghost Shrimp?



## Lala0124 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello i'm new here  Can anyone confirm if this is a genuine REAL moss ball? http://www.aqmagic.com/marimo/giant-marimo-ball-p-202.html I've heard they sell fake ones at stores like petco and petsmart so I'd rather buy one online, if any of you know any trustworthy online seller link me please! I'm upgrading my betta's bowl to a 10 gallon tank (which is currently cycling) and i'm thinking of adding a moss ball and 2 ghost shrimp, is this a good combination or will my betta be upset about his new friends? And also someone told me moss balls end up smelling really bad is this true? Sorry this is lengthy, but thanks in advanced


----------



## BettaKrazyGirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd suggest Amazon. I love that place!!  Anyway about the other questions I am sorry but, I have no idea...  Maybe someone else can help!


----------



## Shadowsun (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't bought anything from AQmagic before, but I can confirm that the marimo I bought at my petsmart is real. It seems like most of the reports of fake balls were from when petco/smart first started selling them so it's worth going in and checking if the marimos are real at your local stores if you don't want to go through the hassle of ordering online.

As for shrimp, some bettas tolerate tank mates and some don't-the only way to know for sure is to try it. My betta only gave my shrimp a few nips the first day I got them and has largely ignored them ever since, but I've heard of other bettas that will hunt down every shrimp put into the tank within a day. I often hear ghost shrimp being recommended to check for compatibility because they're usually very cheap.

Having a well planted tank may help because they give the shrimp somewhere to hide and break the betta's line of sight. I've found that my shrimp enjoy foraging on and hiding underneath my marimo so they're especially good choices for a shrimp tank. Mine also enjoy the java moss I got.

I don't know whether or not my marimo smells, but I haven't heard of that complaint before so I don't imagine any smell would be too strong.


----------



## Philip Bernard Grumpybuns (Jan 1, 2014)

How can you fake a moss ball? mine is mossy...like......I got it at petsmart and Philip likes to roll it around


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

I bought from them. They are real. Just long shipping .


----------



## Lala0124 (Jan 1, 2014)

I was researching online and a lot of people were saying that sometimes Petsmart and Petco sell a rubber ball with java moss wrapped around it, and sell them as moss balls


----------



## Lala0124 (Jan 1, 2014)

And @Shadowsun thanks for your answer it was very helpful !


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol crazy. I saw moss ball at my LFS and they are so expensive. I bought mine from aqmagic I just hated that it took forever to arrive


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

well i recommend you that just if your keeping only one betta


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the marimo on the aqmagic link provided is the real thing. petco does have marimo and java moss balls.the java moss balls are glued to a polystyrene ball and continuously float,so they have a fishing line attached to them with a weight at the bottom.marimo can start to smell if they are not properly taken care of.shrimp are hit and miss with betta. shadowsun gave some good advice.


----------

